# Ferret Grinding Teeth



## FelishatheFerret (May 16, 2020)

Hi guys. I wish I could figure out how to upload a video. My ferret started making a weird noise while she’s eating. Almost like she’s grinding her teeth. She eats a piece of her food, chews it, then proceed to make a weird gridding type noise, then continues to eat. 
A little background on her.. she’s 5 and a half years old. She has recently been diagnosed with insulinoma. The vet prescribed her Prednisolone, 0.6 ml every 12 hours. I’ve been giving it to her with a little bit of ferratone. The grinding started after the steroid treatments. 
Does anyone have an idea what it might be? I will call the vet tomorrow. Any help! Thanks


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

It could be her teeth? How did it go at the vets? 

My 7 yr old boy is currently doing the same (he also has insulinoma and is on 1mg of prednisone a day), I think his is his back tooth causing him pain as he only starts to chatter his teeth and grind them when he's eating or when I touch his jaw (he's got an appointment on thursday to have the tooth removed).


----------

